# Videos > Instructional Videos >  Rooster Bola

## Zachary Fowler

How to make and take down a rooster with a bola.


https://youtu.be/v670Srdvmv4

----------


## hunter63

That's pretty cool....looks like you need some wide open spaces for it to work?

----------


## kyratshooter

One very common item found as grave goods in Native American graves are bola weights.  

Nice round polished stones that were apparently encased in a leather pouch and joined by cordage or leather strips.

Back then the skies would darken with flocks of Passenger Pigeons and a bola could take down from the branches two or three at a time.  The flocks were so thick all they had to do was throw the bola into a swarming flock and they had a meal.

----------


## WalkingTree

Bird bola. That's pretty cool.

----------


## Old Professor

When I was much younger (as in my teens), I made and experimented with bolas. They are NOT TOYS! With heavy weights, Native Americans in central and south America used bolas as a weapon of war!  ( Just a warning if you want to make one.)  The bola is also good for bringing down larger animals by entangling their legs. It often helps if one weight is heavier that the other two and that string is longer. Hold the larger weight and swing the other two around and release the larger weight in a throwing motion like a base ball toward what you want to hit.  There can be as many arms to the bola as you can control. Three is traditional but for birds, more is probably better. Be aware that the centrifugal  force of a string winding around something increases the impact of the weight when it hits, so start with lighter weights until you gain some mastery of the bolo. DON'T use living animals or people as targets!(for the youth among readers).

----------


## WalkingTree

> It often helps if one weight is heavier that the other two and that string is longer





> Hold the larger weight and swing the other two around...


Helpful details. Thanks. I never messed around with them before.

I hear that there's a new kind of computer virus out that ties everything up in your files. They're calling it E-bola.

----------


## Zachary Fowler

E-BOLA thats funy.

----------

